# lonely betta



## crazybeta (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello can anyone tell me what type of fish i can put in the tank with my betta ?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i dont know.
i was wondering something similar. i want a ghost shrimp. i have heard people say bettas are good with them and some say no. i cannot find much on shrimp when i research. they are only a quarter around here so i guess i wont be out much if my betta eats him


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

2.5 gal not very big or were you talking to crazybeta?


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have put my male betta with two african dwarf clawed frogs in a 1 gallon tank and they got along just fine.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Mommy, I'd put them together too, but in a bigger tank


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, I dont have them together anymore...instead they are in two seperate housing units.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I've heard so many different claims on this, it's almost impossible to figure out. Some say tetras, some say shrimp only, some say anything dark, and not too playful. I think it depends solely on the temprement of your betta. I know mine wouldn't do well with other fish. He saw one of my baby platies in the bowl next to him and started trying to flare his fins clear off...lol


----------



## crazybeta (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanx I have a 29g tank ..


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i just put a ghost shrimp in with my betta. he keeps going up to the shrimp but he is not flaring. then he swims away. he is really active now and his fins are much more spread out. i think he was lonely and he is happy now. i just thought of something though. can the shrimp hurt the fish??


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i dont think so, but i had my betta and i put two ghost shrimp in with him, then i had to go away for the weekend and when i came back one ghost shrimp was dead, and the other had magically disapeared.. plus my betta had nipped at them occasionly, but then they got smart and hid in the plants.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

well i dont care as much about the shrimp as the betta. the shrimp was twenty five cents. that might sound mean but i got him mainly to help me keep the bottom of the tank clean. and i am in love with my betta. i just now got the shrimp. i was worried that he would pick on my betta and maybe tear his fins up. but i guess that is silly.


----------

